# Soortgelijke bedrijven bij elkaar



## Red Arrow

Is hier een woord of term voor? In de Verenigde Staten heb je bijvoorbeeld vele landbouwbedrijven bijeen. Of in Leuven heb je een "wetenschapspark" met Imec en soortgelijke bedrijven.

Het hoeft niet per se een moeilijk woord te zijn.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Werken die bedrijven dan samen aan een gezamenlijk doel (,als één,) of ieder bedrijf voor zich?
Als het eerste waar is, zou ik zeggen: een fusie.
_Een (multipele) bedrijfsgemeenschap_, is dat wat? Het lijkt mij een bredere term dan _een fusie_.


----------



## marrish

Ik stel een "[bedrijven-]coöperatie" en "coöperatieve vennootschap" voor. Misschien past het in de context, het is wel een term.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

marrish said:


> Ik stel een "[bedrijven-]coöperatie" en "coöperatieve vennootschap" voor. Misschien past het in de context, het is wel een term.



Maar een (bedrijfs)gemeenschap komt dichter in de buurt van 'iets gemeen hebben'.


----------



## Red Arrow

P2Grafn0l said:


> Werken die bedrijven dan samen aan een gezamenlijk doel (,als één,) of ieder bedrijf voor zich?


Ieder bedrijf voor zich.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Agrarische zone of agrarische sector?


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Is hier een woord of term voor? In de Verenigde Staten heb je bijvoorbeeld vele landbouwbedrijven bijeen. Of in Leuven heb je een "wetenschapspark" met Imec en soortgelijke bedrijven.
> 
> Het hoeft niet per se een moeilijk woord te zijn.



In Nederland bestaan ook wetenschapsparken. Ook wel scienceparken geheten.
_
Bedrijvenpark_ is in opkomst. Niet altijd gaat het dan om bedrijven met gelijksoortige activiteiten, maar vaak genoeg wel. _Bedrijvencluster_ is misschien preciezer, omdat deze term benadrukt dat er een sterke onderlinge samenhang tussen de bedrijven bestaat. Het is wel meer een jargonwoord.


----------



## eno2

> Soortgelijke bedrijven bij elkaar
> Is hier een woord of term voor?



Een algemene term? Ik vrees van niet.

 Verwante bedrijvenpark.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bedankt voor de inbreng, iedereen


----------

